# SMSF & Commercial Property Funds



## galumay (26 August 2014)

I am considering investing some of our SMSF funds into a commercial property fund, AMP Capital offer their Wholesale Australian Property Fund and companies like Charter Hall and Arena offer similar funds.

The problem I am having is finding a good resource for researching and comparing commercial property funds in Australia, does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## pixel (26 August 2014)

galumay said:


> I am considering investing some of our SMSF funds into a commercial property fund, AMP Capital offer their Wholesale Australian Property Fund and companies like Charter Hall and Arena offer similar funds.
> 
> The problem I am having is finding a good resource for researching and comparing commercial property funds in Australia, does anyone have any suggestions for me?




In spite of your avatar - which suggests a certain computer background - I suppose you want to compare the funds on "fundamental" property valuation, right?
You could start with http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/industrylisting.ac?code=4040 and import it into Excel. Then sort the list by various columns that match your criteria. 

Being more technically inclined, I would stick the "Investment-grade" stocks into a watchlist and analyse each stock's chart with my "favourite" template on a weekly, daily, or possibly even Intraday chart.

PS: If you want to go one level deeper and pick/ choose specific funds that are offered by those listed R/E companies, you'll probably need to build a list yourself. I am not aware of a website that does for discrete funds what sites like InfoChoice do for term deposits, insurance, or mortgage offers. (Doesn't mean there is none though. Happy hunting  )


----------



## galumay (26 August 2014)

pixel said:


> In spite of your avatar - which suggests a certain computer background - I suppose you want to compare the funds on "fundamental" property valuation, right?
> You could start with http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/industrylisting.ac?code=4040 and import it into Excel. Then sort the list by various columns that match your criteria.
> 
> Being more technically inclined, I would stick the "Investment-grade" stocks into a watchlist and analyse each stock's chart with my "favourite" template on a weekly, daily, or possibly even Intraday chart.
> ...




Thanks for the prompt reply Pixel, yes, i own an Apple Store! (and a coffee roastery, hence the avatar). 
That link gives me listed funds, I was more interested in the unlisted ones. While I dont use a technical analysis approach, I am not sure what a 'fundamental' valuation of such instruments would look like anyway!! 

You have hit the nail on the head, I am really looking for a website/forum or similar resource for comparing the unlisted property funds that SMSF's may have access to. A forlorn search I suspect!


----------

